# Dryer vent/panel



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely a violation of 110.26


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> I changed some outlets to TR GFI's at this house for a realtor today. I found this at the panel. All of the work is for a U&O for Springfield, Delco, PA. The Township inspector probably wont say a thing about it.


That's great..:blink:


No wonder in Massachusetts the sheet metal guys need a license..:laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> I changed some outlets to TR GFI's at this house for a realtor today. I found this at the panel. All of the work is for a U&O for Springfield, Delco, PA. The Township inspector probably wont say a thing about it.


So what's the building code section that states exhaust vents must be ............. Certain distance away from electrical panels.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> So what's the building code section that states exhaust vents must be ............. Certain distance away from electrical panels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Read all the way through 110.26.:thumbsup:



> 110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment. Access and
> working space shall be provided and maintained about all
> electrical equipment to permit ready and safe operation and
> maintenance of such equipment.
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I changed some outlets to TR GFI's at this house for a realtor today. I found this at the panel. All of the work is for a U&O for Springfield, Delco, PA. The Township inspector probably wont say a thing about it.


You could buy a straight piece of duct or even use two of those twist type 90s, straighten them out and re-tape the whole thing for about $15.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Read all the way through 110.26.:thumbsup:


 
I know that. Im asking the opposite question..The panel was there probably befors the duct, is there another building code refrence that would say all "ducts must be blank distance away from electrical appratus.??????

Where do Tin Knocker's find there trade standards?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Gotta love that silver tape:noathetic:thumbsup:


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

I would take the time, tell the owner I'm going to fix this and charge them for it and be done with it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Screws catch lint.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I know that. Im asking the opposite question..The panel was there probably befors the duct, is there another building code refrence that would say all "ducts must be blank distance away from electrical appratus.??????
> 
> Where do Tin Knocker's find there trade standards?


there _isn't_

nor is there any for plumbers, masons, carpenters, etc Sal

but you _knew_ that

so, _how_ do we defend our 30x36" turf folks?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> there isn't
> 
> nor is there any for plumbers, masons, carpenters, etc Sal
> 
> ...


You said plumbers!! Are you sure about that??

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JSLWalker Electric (May 25, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I know that. Im asking the opposite question..The panel was there probably befors the duct, is there another building code refrence that would say all "ducts must be blank distance away from electrical appratus.??????
> 
> Where do Tin Knocker's find there trade standards?


I don't think they have any standards.


----------

